# Nightline Debate



## Scott (May 10, 2007)

Did anyone catch the nightline debate about Does God Exist? The Christian view was represented by Kirk Cameron and Ray Comfort (Way of the Master). Hard to tell how good it was due to the soundbite format, but Kirk and Ray are out there fighting and you can see how the hostility took a toll. They are very committed.


----------



## Dagmire (May 10, 2007)

See here


----------



## Philbeck (May 14, 2007)

Wow, Christianity just took another low blow, thanks a lot Ray and Kirk.


----------

